# Gone off dry food



## windrider (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello, 

Poppy is now 5.5 months. We’ve had her on Royal Canin kibble since we had her (she is currently on the Mini Junior). Last week she had a poorly stomach and was very quiet and completely off her food. Luckily she has perked up and back to her normal self but she seems to have gone off her kibble. I tried mixing some canned food into the biscuits and she absolutely loves it, but ends up eating all the meat and leaving some of the kibble. I thought it could be her teething and started soaking the kibble in water to make it soft. But this makes no difference.

I was thinking of doing a mix of canned food and kibble but not sure if that’s the correct way to go? Any advice on food I should be looking at that you can recommended? (based in the UK). 

Thank you,


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I am not sure why she would not be eating the kibble, but I would recommend checking out dogfoodadvisor.com for ratings on various dog foods if you're looking to switch.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The UK equivalent to check out dog food is http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/

Things like Naturediet tend to get better ratings than a fair few of the canned foods


----------

